# Lootlink / Itemsync meets blasc



## saks (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

es gibt in blasc wahnsinns viele Items zu finden und nicht einmal ein Viertel davon hab ich in meiner ingame-Datenbank (itemsync). Hat jmd eine (muss ja nich komplett sein) ziemlich große ItemSync/Lootlink Datenkbank-Datei, die er hier zur Verfügung stellt?
Was versteh ich unter groß? Sagen wirs so... die namhaften Items sollten drin sein ([verflautes Ei] u.ä. brauch ich nicht unbedingt ^^).

Danke im Voraus.

greetz


----------



## Roran (11. Juli 2006)

saks schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> es gibt in blasc wahnsinns viele Items zu finden und nicht einmal ein Viertel davon hab ich in meiner ingame-Datenbank (itemsync). Hat jmd eine (muss ja nich komplett sein) ziemlich große ItemSync/Lootlink Datenkbank-Datei, die er hier zur Verfügung stellt?
> Was versteh ich unter groß? Sagen wirs so... die namhaften Items sollten drin sein ([verflautes Ei] u.ä. brauch ich nicht unbedingt ^^).
> ...


Kleiner Tip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man benutze die Suche

Such Ergebniss Lootlink


----------



## saks (13. Juli 2006)

Fehlermeldung:

Eine Abfrage der Datenbank verlief ergebnislos (keine Übereinstimmungen). Gegebenfalls erweiterst Du Deine Suchkriterien.
Falls Du neue Beiträge angezeigt bekommen haben wolltest, kann es sein, dass es diese seit Deinem letzten Besuch nicht gegeben hat.


Gibts wohl nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

